# Recruiter jobs in Australia



## ruchika_durani (Oct 14, 2015)

Hello All,
I hold an australian PR and i am in AU in feb 2016.
Exploring jobs in Recruitment. I hv 3 yrs of relevant experience. I am a gold medalist in HR and certified in ITIL. 
Wat kinds of jobs can i expect and what are best sites for jobs in my field
Regards,
Ruchika


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

It is an area of high competition for few jobs at the moment


----------



## CareersDownUnder (Mar 4, 2015)

The best thing is to monitor as many internet jobs boards as you can, but also do research to identify target employers that might value your country of origin experience more than most. For example, a business that is trading (or wants to) with your country of origin may appreciate your cultural and business awareness. Also, the HR field in Australia is unique, as it is in most countries, in so far as the IR and HSE regimes and legislation are different and the lack of such knowledge can be perceived as a shortcoming. This can be partially overcome by undertaking some Australian study in your field of interest.


----------



## shylhier09 (Nov 17, 2015)

CareersDownUnder said:


> The best thing is to monitor as many internet jobs boards as you can, but also do research to identify target employers that might value your country of origin experience more than most. For example, a business that is trading (or wants to) with your country of origin may appreciate your cultural and business awareness. Also, the HR field in Australia is unique, as it is in most countries, in so far as the IR and HSE regimes and legislation are different and the lack of such knowledge can be perceived as a shortcoming. This can be partially overcome by undertaking some Australian study in your field of interest.


Do you have any idea on how Australian resume should be organized?


----------



## kattech (Jan 3, 2016)

Do the hunt in your career line. You can use the different job sites and boards to get your dream job.


----------

